# fixing my crashing browser



## vernadmarkham (Sep 14, 2013)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 990 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller, 96 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 76285 MB, Free - 59300 MB;
Motherboard: IBM, IBM
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled 
My computer KEEPS attempting to close browser...and does, I use Disc Max and clean memory
then try again, but to no avail...what can I do???


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Help to post what browser and version your talking about.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do not post more than one thread for the same issue.

Also, you posted this in the Tips and Tricks forum. This is not the correct place to ask for assistance.

Your other thread was posted in Games, also the wrong place so I'll move that one to the Web & Email forum which, as you can see by the forum description, is the proper place to post about browser problems.


----------

